# My Take on Otaku's Wooden Grave Marker



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I took a stab at Otaku's wooden grave markers this morning. It took me less than two hours to assemble three of them, which is pretty kick ass because now I can fill out the cemetery more and it didn't take hardly any time to do so!










More photos can be seen in my Wooden Tombstones pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice. Gets me thinking, I have a bunch of leftover 1x4's from the shed build.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

They look good to me, Z-F! That was something that I kinda felt guilty about - they don't take very long to build. I think I spent more time thinking of how to detail my entry than actually making it. After seeing the amazing (and obviously labor-intensive) entries by the other members, my effort kind of pales a bit.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Otaku said:


> They look good to me, Z-F! That was something that I kinda felt guilty about - they don't take very long to build. I think I spent more time thinking of how to detail my entry than actually making it. After seeing the amazing (and obviously labor-intensive) entries by the other members, my effort kind of pales a bit.


I wouldn't feel guilty in the least, you've given us a quick, easy, cheep, and nice way to "flesh-out" our graveyards...I say kudos to you!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, that is a good idea.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How do you get the time???


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How do you get the time???


By looking at a clock. Dumbbbby.... LOL.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I love your gravemarkers. Glad to know someone else is doing it. Now I don't feel so guilty.  I'm horrible at making stones. So, a few years back, I grabbed some old wood that had been painted white and I commenced to making markers. They've made appearances throughout the haunt for the past few years. This year, besides portraying graves, the markers will be in the parade pushed around in an old rusty shopping basket by a "Homeless Zombie" along with a doll sitting in the basket's seat. 

Good job, Zombie!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I had to join the club. Those markers are great. Of course I alway have to be different and add a few things.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

those are pretty cool... i might make a few for my cemetery. did you guys use pallet wood? i get them all the time to use for making some props (like my house facade i'm working on.) and if i don't use some of the wood or some of it is crappy, you got yourself some fire wood


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Otaku said:


> They look good to me, Z-F! That was something that I kinda felt guilty about - they don't take very long to build. I think I spent more time thinking of how to detail my entry than actually making it. After seeing the amazing (and obviously labor-intensive) entries by the other members, my effort kind of pales a bit.


Otaku, the more I do this the more I appreciate simple quick props that are still effective, and your grave markers are one of those.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, all, for the nice comments! I really appreciate the interest in making these wooden markers. I'll have to try my hand at making some stones as soon as I get past the corpses that I'm working on.


----------

